# SPI 200 Historical Data



## Pete55 (2 May 2008)

Can anyone help me to obtain spi 200 data in excel format 2006 - 2008?


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 May 2008)

EOD or Intra?


----------



## zenin (2 May 2008)

I'm after excel EOD from the 10th of March 08 till present? Anyone?


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 May 2008)

zenin said:


> I'm after excel EOD from the 10th of March 08 till present? Anyone?





day or day night mix??


----------



## zenin (2 May 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> day or day night mix??




Sorry - Day & Night If possible, Thanks Zenin


----------



## Pete55 (6 May 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> EOD or Intra?



end of day


----------



## AMR (7 May 2008)

Anyone know where to get intra-day SPI, HSI, and DAX data? One minute pips.


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 May 2008)

Yeah pay big $$ with esignals. Or open an account with IB and get it for close to nothing.


----------

